# New to vizslas



## Alex M (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm very new to even the idea of getting a vizsla, I have owned and trained my own labs, even titled them in hunt tests before. I recently got married and my wife has been telling me for years( while we were dating)her dream dog has always been a vizsla. I haven't owned a dog for the last 5 years or so and have been considering getting back into the lab world because that is what I know. However my wife is dead set on wanting a vizsla. So I am just trying to do some research on the breed, is there any must read books? My wife is a long distance runner, and would love to have a running companion, I am an avid hunter and have been missing having my own dog to hunt over. We don't have children but would like for the dog to live in our house and be a family member as eventually we will have children. So I guess what I am asking is where is a good place to start researching the breed?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/vizsla.htm

Start with this...  It's pretty much bang on. I can't compare to labs as this is my first dog (Vizsla). Their energy is intense. They will love you like no other. It's intoxicating! More hearts than brains, they will hunt and chase forever and will aim to please incessantly. They are intelligent and need stimulation...

Wouldn't change him for all the world. You will have many adventures... just read on the forum!
These guys demand an active lifestyle and will reward you incredibly.

Many members here have years of experience, pick their brains! They know much more than I do! 

AT


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I would also point out that you should seriously consider getting pet insurance. AT and I are not the only V parents with accident-prone pups---it seems to be a breed trait


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you find hunting Vizslas in your area? If you are anywhere near Northern California come hunting behind my dog this winter. Hunting behind a pointer is a joy and pleasure.

redbirddog.blogspot.com

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

If you can satisfy their exercise needs, it will be the best decision you've ever made bringing a Vizsla into your family. They are so very special, unique and beloved companions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Labs are a totally different ball of wax than vizslas.
Even high drive ones that will half kill themselves to get a bird, can get their feelings hurt (shut down) if you put half the pressure that I've seen put on labs.
They are extremely affectionate, and are thinking dogs. Learn a lot by trial and error, with you guiding them in the right direction.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. We have both (4 labs and a vizsla). Even the softest of our labs is no comparison to how "soft" our vizsla is. It has been an adjustment getting used to the vizsla breed, but I wouldn't change it for the world. I say get one of each.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're primarily hunting waterfowl, one thing to keep in mind is pointing breeds don't always take to the water as easily as a lab. It's just part of having a versatile breed rather than a specialized one. That hasn't been my personal experience--my girl LOVES water and has gladly brought back ducks from the start--but I've seen water-shy vizslas and other breeds countless times at play dates and hunt tests. They usually come around eventually, but it would delay part of your training. With that in mind, I'd make sure the parents love water and have been hunted on ducks (look for NAVHDA titles) and also get a puppy in the warmer months as early exposure to water will help tremendously.


----------



## Alex M (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back. I have always enjoyed doing research on different breeds of dogs and the vizsla is particularly interesting to me. I have always enjoyed hunting over pointers but have never owned one myself. If or when I get a vizsla I would be interested in getting back into the hunt test game. Are there specific hunt test venues for vizslas? Also for working dogs what bloodlines are the good ones to look into?


----------



## RifleQuality (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my guy, Kaiser, last summer from Midnight Run Vizslas in Battle Creek, MI (http://www.midnightrunvizslas.com). He's my constant companion for running, hunting, and hanging out. He's an amazing dog and he's as happy out tracking pheasants and hiking as he is curled up next to me on the couch. 

I heartily recommend getting in touch with Jonathan Peck at Midnight Run as he does hunt trials with his vizslas and he breeds specifically for hunting and demeanor. Jonathan's a great guy and happy to chat about all things vizsla. Not sure where you are in the country, but I made a 12 hr drive each way to pick up my guy from him and I can't recommend him as a breeder enough.


----------

